Ask HN: What site or app have you built with Flask? - pyeu
======
stadeschuldt
I built [http://solarpi.tafkas.net](http://solarpi.tafkas.net) to monitor a
photovoltaic installation.

------
mjhea0
[https://testdriven.io](https://testdriven.io)

